# Has anyone heard of Joe Yoon?



## Yao_Ming (Aug 11, 2002)

* has a profile on some High School junior named Joe Yoon. He is on the 2006 mock, this kid is 6-2 190 and already has a 40 inch vertical. This guy seems to amazing but I think it might be all hype. Is he the next "Ivan Chiraev"


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Hmm. He reminds me of another Guillermo Diaz, who is only marginally an NBA calliber player despite being a superb athlete. At 6-2, you can only get so far at the NBA level when you're more run and jump than pass and defend.


----------



## SuperNova (Apr 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> Hmm. He reminds me of another Guillermo Diaz, who is only marginally an NBA calliber player despite being a superb athlete. At 6-2, you can only get so far at the NBA level when you're more run and jump than pass and defend.


On a sidenote, Guillermo Diaz could very well make the NBA someday. As you said, he's a phenomenal athlete (something like a 45" vertical I think. Something obscene). And he's incredibly quick. I've heard people say he could turn into a Steve Francis or AI in the NBA, and essentially play point somewhere without being a true point guard. Having seen him play, I can say for certain his game is not at that level yet, but he has all the tools. I'd lay a wager right now that he spends more time in an NBA uniform than his teammate Darius Rice.

(Interestingly, he's actually one of the top volleyball players in the country. Doesn't surprise me with that vertical.)

Found a nice article about Diaz here.

As for Joe Yoon, no clue.


----------



## bigJ (Apr 11, 2004)

*Joe*

Joe Yoon is better then Diaz. Yoon actually has a pretty good jumper. He hit 8 threes in a game this season.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Attention*

*Don't go to that site nbadraft.tk. It tries to place a trojan horse which collects passwords right into your PC. This is no joke. Scan your Webbrowser cache folder with an antivirus program.*


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

if we dont have an anti virus program what should we do?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Download Bazooka scan from download.com it scans your system and will tell you how to get rid of the adware/spyware. 

Yeah not only, does nbadraft.tk rip their stuff from other sites, they f-around with you :upset:.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>silverpaw1786</b>!
> if we dont have an anti virus program what should we do?



Google and Download the following


"Spybot Search and Destroy"

"Lavasoft Adaware"

That should prevent you guys from getting trojans ( you probably use IE )

then google "Trend Micro" for a free virus scan.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

I think this Joe Yoon guy is a joke. I know this picture on the profile on nbadraft.tk. It's from a streetball tournament in Guangdong, China. So, either Joe Yoon played in China a year ago or it's not him on the picture. Guess what...


----------



## bigJ (Apr 11, 2004)

No that's definetly Yoon unless my High School staff writer completely made the profile up. He was born in China so maybe that is a picture of him visiting China last year. I have seen this guy play he is legit, he is averaging over 24 ppg as a Junior.


----------



## bigJ (Apr 11, 2004)

by the way nbadraft.tk does not have a virus. I fixed that a week ago. I found out it was hostultra that gives people viruses. Never go to hostultra.com. I switched web hosts and now the site is fine. Don't worry nbadraft.tk is completley clean and spyware free.


----------



## wade>lebron (May 5, 2004)

*nbadraft.tk*

i checked out the site, and it seems like everythings fine with the site. The interface does look very similar to nbadraft.net, but there are alot more profiiles and its just kinda cool to see the pessimistic views on people.


----------



## wade>lebron (May 5, 2004)

*As for Joe Yoon*

I checked out the mystery man's profile and I believe that he is for real and furthermore, i am convinced i have played him at a rec center. Being from the chicago area, i dont hear about kids from the outskirts. But at the libertyville sports complex, a brand new facility thats become the mecca of all gyms in the state, I played a player who fits all of the qualifications in that profile and meats the picture. I wasn't sure when i saw the picture cuz alotta asians look alike, but when it said he's from libertyville, i am almost convinced i played him. When i played him, that 40 inch vert wasn't totally on display. He could dunk, but his best was a 360 he threw down after the game. However, his jump shot was not given justice in that profile. This kid is literally sam cassell in the midrange, and rafer alston esque from the outside.


----------



## Yao_Ming (Aug 11, 2002)

Wow so this Joe Yoon guy is for real? I looked at the pic on the site and the guy dunking and the guy in the picture have the to be the same.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

NBAdraft.net China correspondent Frank Gao posted these pictures on a another msg board half a year ago. It shows a slamdunk contest in Guangzhou, Guangdong, China. Joe Yoon played the last three years in Illinois. How do you explain that, BigJ?


----------



## bigJ (Apr 11, 2004)

The only thing those pictures show is that even last year Yoon could still throw it down. I imagine those pictures our from the summer of 2003 which is when Yoon went back to China. If that person dunking really isn't Joe Yoon, then I will take down the picture from his profile. My High School Scout sent me Joe Yoon's profile so I think it is credible. Believe me our website is very legit, we have cleaned up the popups and spyware. All our info is now coming from our numerous staff members. The staff members of nbadraft.tk have been working very hard on building our site. It is definetly credible, I don't know why bender keeps trying to bash us.


----------



## Breakin Ankles (May 5, 2004)

*Yoon*

Whoa I played against Joe Yoon. I play for Zion Benton and I rememberr facing this asian cat who lit us up. We put my man Jamal our best defender to D Yoon up we just couldnt stop him. This kid just never misses he must have hit at least 5 3s that game. Joe Yoon is crazy good must have dropped 30 on us that game. His jumper is money and he defenitly has handle. I never knew this kid had a chance at the NBA tho. Man this is crazy I can't believe I actually played against this kid.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Conspiracy theory. These three posters are the same: "wade>lebron," "breakin' ankles," and "bigJ."


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> Download Bazooka scan from download.com it scans your system and will tell you how to get rid of the adware/spyware.
> 
> Yeah not only, does nbadraft.tk rip their stuff from other sites, they f-around with you :upset:.


Thank you very much.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bigJ</b>!
> All our info is now coming from our numerous staff members. The staff members of nbadraft.tk have been working very hard on building our site. It is definetly credible, I don't know why bender keeps trying to bash us.


Your site is basically a carbon copy of nbadraft.net, with a poorly copied layout from Draftcity. I just needed to read your Yi Jianlian profile to know what your source was.


----------



## ajball (May 7, 2004)

*Joe Yoon is thereal deal*

This Joe Yoon kid is for real. I guarded him, well tried to guard him, in an AAU tourament. He was unstoppable. He didn't even play the snd half of the game because he got his team to such a big lead. Though I don't like to admit it, he made me look like the biggest idiot when he dunked on me. I fouled him too. The crowd went insane. He can shoot too. Watch out for this kid. He's the real deal.


----------



## Breakin Ankles (May 5, 2004)

*Update on Joe*

Update on Joe Yoon he is going to be playing in the Libertyville summer leagues against some of the state's top competition. I think this is Joe's time to prove himself against the state's best. Any doubters should come to Libertyville and see him play. I will be in the tournament too, hopefully I won't have to guard Joe. He'll light those guys up no one can stop Yoon.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> Conspiracy theory. These three posters are the same: "wade>lebron," "breakin' ankles," and "bigJ."


Let me add ajball to the list. Seriously, what are the odds that three new posters pop up and all played against this guy. What a happy coincidence. I have a feeling these people are either Joe Yoon himself, or some guy who knows this nobody and is trying to hype him up for some reason. We won't be seeing this guy in the NBA.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> 
> Let me add ajball to the list. Seriously, that are the odds that three new posters pop up and all played against this guy. What a happy coincidence. I have a feeling these people are either Joe Yoon himself, or some guy who knows this nobody and is trying to hype him up for some reason. We won't be seeing this guy in the NBA.


lol, I think you're right.


----------



## Breakin Ankles (May 5, 2004)

*Joe Yoon haters*

You doubters will be lookin stupid when Yoon gets drafted in a few years. And I ain't ajball and those other guys. I don't know what u guys are talkin about.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Go to bed Joe, it is past your bedtime.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

You will note that there are several recently registered members who are suspended or banned pending a satisfactory explanation for this link to a trojan horse.

We here at bbb are doing what we can.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> You will note that there are several recently registered members who are suspended or banned pending a satisfactory explanation for this link to a trojan horse.
> 
> We here at bbb are doing what we can.


We all appreciate it greatly, TommyB.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks a lot, Tom. Way to lay down the law.

If possible you should IP ban this guy, because I wouldn't be surprised if he registered again on BBB.net with some new usernames.


----------



## jamin2002 (Feb 9, 2004)

If anyone's still interested, I did a little research on Mr. Yoon. It turns out that there is a Joe Yoon playing for Libertyville High School; check out the varsity roster on the left side of this page: http://lhs.district128.org/athletics/bbasketball/

However, he's not an NBA draft prospect. On the main page, note that "Dan Gibbons and Curtis Goodwin" are congratulated for making the all-conference team, while Yoon doesn't even get an honorable mention. Something tells me Joe is a writer for ************ and a benchwarmer on his high school team, not exactly a future star with a 40-inch vertical. Good times though, Google is awesome.


----------



## sTiLLaFaN42 (Sep 1, 2002)

Funny thread... Good effort to the "Joe Yoon Fan Club" for trying to make up an NBA Prospect!


----------

